# Man at petsmart insulted my pup!!



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Rocky and I were walking around Petsmart practicing "watch me" and a 20-something year old boy walked up to us.

HIM: "Is that a purebred german shepherd"

ME: "Yes!" *with pride*

HIM: "He looks unhealthily skinny. Do you even feed him. How old is he?"

ME: "6 months and 57 pounds"

HIM: "Well he must not be purebred, because my one year old german shepherd weighs 115 pounds. Are you feeding him right?"

I slapped him in the face and Rocky peed on his foot.






Naw, just kidding. I wish though....

I turned around without a single word and continued our training.

I am so proud I didn't yell or worse at the guy 


(PS: For anyone who read my post about moving out, our new apartment is gorgeous!! and at the moment FUR FREE since we have only been there a few days.)


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

:headbang: 

Good job maintaining your calm composure. 

And awesome on your apartment, where are the pictures!?


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

You should asked him how much he had to overfeed his dog to get it that big.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm going to take them with my terrible phone because my camera is in a box somewhere  lol

And Rocky's kong got lost in another box during the move...let's hope it turns up before he finds out!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

People in general are idiots. Somebody at the training place asked me yesterday when I was going to crop Kopper's ears.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

1yr old and 113lbs? Holy moly!

Gunner is 2yrs old and 103lbs and now on a diet to remove 8lbs. The vet said since he's a tall boy (27inches) he should be around 95lbs.

You did a good job of keeping your cool. I learned a long time ago that I don't give a rats a** what people say. I used to get "is he a purebred"? When he was 6 months old and all legs I got told he was "tiny". I nearly spun my head completely around. Even at 6 months old he was tall and weighed in the 60's.

People are just morons sometimes. I think that guy needs an education for sure.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I wish I had a dollar for every person who asked me why Carly was so skinny. And suggested that she might be wormy. And asked if she had been to the vet. 

Good grief! 

No, I only spent $1500 on a dog that I've never vetted and apparently don't feed. Are you kidding me???

ARGHHH.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

You did a wonderful job handling that *dumb* guy at the Petmarts. Just walk away even though its hard to do some times. I'm glad you and Rocky had the chance to get out and enjoy yourselves. With all the stress you and him have been through this past week. Good for you  I hope you are both getting settled in ok.  Keep us posted.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I get the skinny comments on Raven all the time... my answer is usually "Actually, she is the perfect weight for her size. See her nicely defined waist?" (Can you tell yet that I am big on educating people in a nice, non-confrontational way?)

Good job on keeping your cool though! Glad to hear that you like the new apartment.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You almost have to have an arsenal of one-liners to say to idiots. 

Something like, "But mine is a _properly bred _German Shepherd dog and within the standard."


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

We mostly get "lanky" comments, but that's about it. Most people are so used to obese dogs they think that's the standard...just ask lab owners.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

selzer said:


> You almost have to have an arsenal of one-liners to say to idiots.
> 
> Something like, "But mine is a _properly bred _German Shepherd dog and within the standard."


Just remind yourself: You can't cure stoopid.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

He says your dog is skinny when his dog is overweight?? People are so stupid sometimes.

Molly is rather petite for a GSD, and Tanner is bulkier built. But never really skinny.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

aubie said:


> Most people are so used to obese dogs they think that's the standard...just ask lab owners.


Yea, it's HARD, even on a diet, to keep my lab at the "ideal" weight. She weighs in at 78lbs, and she is supposed to weigh 68.... Fatty McFat-Fat.... <3


Fat is the new skinny. Don't you know?! Just park across the street from a Mickey D's..... LMFAO!!


----------



## donnamac (Feb 26, 2011)

One yr old GSD 115 lbs....sorry that dog is way overweight. All properly fed and excercised young German Shepherds are "skinny" (not really skinny, just right) . Mine was until he was around three...long and slim with a skinny ass long gangly legs and great big paws...they're supposed to look like that!! Started filling out when he was around 3...now he's 5 and 110 lbs. By the way...all your dogs are gorgeous!!!


----------



## donnamac (Feb 26, 2011)

This Gunner is beauuutiful!!!!


----------



## jkscandi50 (Nov 17, 2010)

I think a little on the thin side is better for their health (like ours) - but some folks (ummm my mom for one) - Likes her dogs FAT (If I have to hear about "during the war we were starving [she's from Norway] again and what that has to do with her pets?? - I'll scream!!) LOL


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

No, I only spent $1500 on a dog that I've never vetted and apparently don't feed. Are you kidding me???

ARGHHH.

I totally agree...some people


----------



## donnamac (Feb 26, 2011)

That's sooo funny...actually why do all Labs get fat??? They can't all be overfed!!
" Lanky " is cool!!!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Yea, it's HARD, even on a diet, to keep my lab at the "ideal" weight. She weighs in at 78lbs, and she is supposed to weigh 68.... Fatty McFat-Fat.... <3
> 
> 
> Fat is the new skinny. Don't you know?! Just park across the street from a Mickey D's..... LMFAO!!


My Golden retriever mix is a fatty....my kid calls her the Manatee lol but we call her a potato with legs. I switched her to TOTW and put her on the treadmill, she is looking less whale like now!


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I get comments like those ALL the time on my Rottweiler... because people so rarely see Rotties that are the correct size they assume grotesquely overweight and oversized is normal. 

I use the following comment on people who are just being jerkwads (some are politely interested and those are the ones I try to inform nicely). 

"Wow, your dog is that big? I'm SO sorry! Was he grotesquely overweight, or just really far over the breed standard? Were you ever able to get him down to a healthy weight?"


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

My childhood dog was fat, we called her Lassie Lassie fatty assy.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I would have said that his dog must have been a fat*** to weigh that much and would likely have hip problems and would have blown up, but I'm not good at keeping my composure in those types of situations typically when they keep pusing it. Good for you!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

My sister was always getting comments about her Great Pyrrahnees. If they were insulting, she just gave them a blank look and said "If I cared about your opinion, that might bother me." That always cut the conversation short. 

Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

A woman I train with has a 105 lb male. He's very handsome, but she kind of laughs about his size. He was a freak of breeding. Even the breeder is shocked at how big he's grown, and he is not fat at all.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Speaking of fat animals...

My boyfriend's mother's dog is a beagle named Rusty. Rusty is the fattest dog I have ever seen in my life and also the biggest a-hole ever. He gets fed steak on sundays, jelly biscuits and bacon for breakfast, and whatever they eat for lunch and dinner, he eats. When they order to-go from cheddars, he gets chicken fingers or steak.

By the way--they don't buy dog food anymore. He won't eat it. He is stuck up and puts his nose in the air to dog food. So his diet is 100% human food.

I HAD to take him on a walk with Rocky one day when I was over there because his mom said her feet hurt and I wanted to get some points   ....Well we made it about three houses with Rocky pulling forward and Rusty pulling backward and then Rusty plopped his fat butt down and refused to move. I literally DRAGGED him on the concrete and had to stop because he was too heavy. So we sat in the grass for 15 minutes for him to recover then walked the three houses back to my boyfriends.

When I met him I thought he was maybe 3 months from death...he looks like crap from his diet. However, I found out he is only 3 ! He has five chins and I can't stand to be in the same room as him because he disgusts me so much. All he does is fart and breathe on you. UGGHH

(Side Note : I hope my future mother-in-law doesn't read this!!!)


----------



## tonkatuff81 (Jul 13, 2010)

*The Petsmart Kid was right*

I cant believe his one year old shep was *only 115#. *

My guy is 36" tall at the withers and weighs a good 200 #. He was easily 150 # at 1 year old. 

As if that wasn't enough, he has super powers including ESP, X-Ray vision, invisibility, and can breathe fire at will. 

He can pour a perfect Martini, Tom Collins, and Cosmopolitan. He can dial 911 and knows how to set the house alarm code and program the VCR. 

There's a lot more but I don't want to sound like a braggart.

I can't believe how mortal some of your dogs are !


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

tonkatuff81 said:


> ....and program the VCR.


You still have a VCR?


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

:rofl: You guys crack me up!!!!


----------



## tonkatuff81 (Jul 13, 2010)

Raven....Of course I have a VCR. It's underneath my phonograph, right next to my eight track player. Get with the times.

Send me your address so I can mail this letter to you.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

:spittingcoffee:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

In my home...we don't use the F-word...







...except for the word..._food._
*Sturdy, Large, Stocky, Solid*...those are the words we use to describe _ourselves_....."oh....you were talking about the dogs?!"....


----------



## mydogrocks (Oct 20, 2010)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Speaking of fat animals...
> 
> All he does is fart and breathe on you. UGGHH
> 
> (Side Note : I hope my future mother-in-law doesn't read this!!!)


 
thats too funny :rofl:

The last time I took Ares to Petsmart I had a similar conversation,
A lady asked me if Ares was purebred and I said he was and she told me he was too tall and obviously mixed with great dane.
I told her he had papers that proved he was pure bred and I had met both of his parents and seen pictures of his grandparents and he was definitly pure bred and she goes "No, he's _definitly_ got great dane in him" :angryfire:


----------



## Sasha's Dad (Feb 22, 2011)

Anymore, I just tell people that Sasha is pure bred Beagle and let them wallow in their own thoughts while I leave....


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I get comments about Bianca's size, people ask me if she is small for a Shepherd or "oh wow your GSD is really small!" I usually just explain to them that actually she is over the height standard for a female at 26" tall, but that there are a lot of oversized GSDs out there so people may be used to huge dogs but that is not what they're supposed to be.
On the opposite side I've also had people say "wow what a big dog" and think Bianca weighs like 80-90+ pounds when she is actually around 70-72.



WarrantsWifey said:


> Yea, it's HARD, even on a diet, to keep my lab at the "ideal" weight. She weighs in at 78lbs, and she is supposed to weigh 68.... Fatty McFat-Fat.... <3


My Golden had the opposite problem most of the time... I had trouble keeping weight on her, and for a while I had to keep upping her food and switching to higher and higher protein just to stop her from losing weight. She was always very slim. 
Most of the Labs I see are either lanky/lean or really muscular and solid but not fat.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I have trouble keeping weight on Emma... But everyone always says she's huge because she's a LC and looks twice as big as she actually is! And she's oversized at 25"

I always had trouble keeping weight on Logan. But he passed away at 3.5, so that metabolism may have just never had time to slow down.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

tonkatuff81 said:


> i cant believe his one year old shep was *only 115#. *
> 
> my guy is 36" tall at the withers and weighs a good 200 #. He was easily 150 # at 1 year old.
> 
> ...


lmao!!! :rofl:


----------



## plusdoegsd (Nov 15, 2010)

breed standard 77 to 85 lbs 115 is not even near the standard way to keep cool


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I used to get that "not a purebred" all the time. Still do as a matter of fact...I just agree with them and go on about my business. Although the slapping the guy and letting your dog pee on him *snicker* would work.


Alice stayed thin (think Kate Moss supermodel skinny) until she was about 2 years old. She's a huge female and has European lineage so her back is straighter than American show lines. But, between the phenobarbitol that started at 2 and her metabolism slowing down she's on a diet now. Alice should weigh in at about 90 pounds but weighs 100.

Yep, she's a triple B (Big Bossy Bitch)  Who now has less food and more green beans in her meals.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

People in general are ignorant....Phenix now pounds 85lbs @ two and half years old. At 1 years old up to 2 years old, he wieghted 97lbs, not overwiegthed, only muscles, the vet told us he was in PERFECT shape, but people were telling us he was too "skinny".....uhhhh????


----------



## Cherry314 (Jul 21, 2010)

A coworker came over to see my GSD. She has two Westies. The first thing she said was, "They are so skinny!" Both my guys were over 7 months and 60 lbs. I kept my mouth shut and kept talking about how well trained they were and how loyal they are. Her Westies have dug up her back yard and eaten every house shoe she has.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

this tells you what he knows about
GSD's. don't let them upset you.



x0emiroxy0x said:


> HIM: "Well he must not be purebred, because my one year old german shepherd weighs 115 pounds. Are you feeding him right?"


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

My roommate's dog is one month younger than Titon and 96lbs. He's proud of it. 

Facepalm


----------

